# Funny, Scary and Sad!!



## Wirenuting

We can’t see any pictures from you yet. You have to post more. 

Welcome to ET


----------



## MechanicalDVR

James22207 said:


> So I was travelling and stopped into a Pizza shop to grab a sandwich. Went to wash my hands and this is what I found!!!
> 
> I guess between the Pizza Oven(s), Flat Top Grill, Fryers, HVAC and other things running in this joint they must have had some problems.
> 
> The panel door was left open, probably because they need to visit the panel often?
> 
> I like the fact someone, probably an electrician installed a switched outlet below the panel, but the fan was not even plugged in.
> 
> I have to assume an electrician was the one that cut the panel cover and mounted the fan.
> 
> I had to laugh when I first saw this set up, then I said to myself this is just a fire hazard waiting to happen, then I thought how sad this situation was that someone actually cut the panel face and installed a fan that is not currently even plugged in.
> 
> Cannot tell very well from the picture if the labels are heat damaged or if they are just dirty from greasy hands.
> 
> Just unbelievable.
> 
> As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words!


Welcome aboard @James22207!

What part of VA bro?

A pic is worth a thousand words when we can all see it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> We can’t see any pictures from you yet. You have to post more.
> 
> Welcome to ET


I posted it for him.


----------



## James22207

Thanks for posting the picture for me. I linked it but as mentioned I may be too new to get access to all the forum features.

I was laughing my head off when I first saw this set up and then thought about why this was done and then realized it was not likely a DIY type of repair. Maybe some handyman, but if a true Electrician did this it would be very sad as mentioned.


----------



## James22207

Maybe the panel door is left open all the time to allow the panel to run cooler?

Either way there is a problem waiting to happen.

I learned about the importance of keeping the panel door closed when a 5-10k Volt single phase feeder was hit and broken by a tree limb that then contacted the Neutral line and dumped most of the excess 5-10k Voltage into a 200 Amp Residential panel. All the breakers were split, molten Copper sprayed inside the panel and the panel door was blown open. 

Luckily there was nothing flammable near the panel and few things in the house were damaged because I believe the electric water heater was on at the time and probably absorbed most of the inrush power. It was a long time ago, but I believe the disconnect to the water heater was also toast.

Of course this was the day before Thanksgiving. 

The other house on the drop was only about 3 years old. Family was out of town, power meter was not moving at all. I suggested to the power company that they pull the meter head just in case to eliminate a potential fire hazard. The power meter told me they could not do this because I was not the homeowner! Luckily the house did not catch on fire, I guess they needed a new panel, breakers and other things in the house along with a refill of the refrigerator and freezer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

James22207 said:


> Thanks for posting the picture for me. I linked it but as mentioned I may be too new to get access to all the forum features.
> 
> I was laughing my head off when I first saw this set up and then thought about why this was done and then realized it was not likely a DIY type of repair. Maybe some handyman, but if a true Electrician did this it would be very sad as mentioned.


You're welcome!

What part of VA are you in?


----------



## James22207

I am in the Northern VA area near Falls Church.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

James22207 said:


> I am in the Northern VA area near Falls Church.


Oh not too bad, I am originally from Arlington.


----------



## Sparky63

Scary! That's like some of the things I'm finding here at the park done by previous electricians.


----------



## 360max

Donald Trump is heading to Vietnam, which means his bone spurs have finally healed?


----------



## Peter Goldwing

A man's gotta do what a men's gotta do.


----------

